# Where are the Alden sales?



## Mazderati

Where and when do Alden shoes go on sale? I know there are sales to be had, but I've had no luck finding them.


----------



## MidWestTrad

Others may know better than I, but I believe an Alden sale is a rather rare bird. Based on other posts you might find them 10% off on occasion.


----------



## maximar

Click link: 
https://tonythetailoronline.com/Bench-Made-Footwear_c102.htm

Pick your shoe. On the check out where you can enter the code, type "SF20". 20% off will be deducted.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mazderati

From what I understand, Alden sales are rare but do occur on occasion; sometimes at a significant discount.

The 20% off at Tony's shop is nice. Unfortunately, he doesn't stock and can't order the shoes in which I'm interested.


----------



## SNB

Brooks Brothers sale beginning the 26th will have their limited selection of alden shoes on sale. I think they offer 40% off before noon on the 26th; 25% thereafter. Shell may be excluded, although I did see they are offering $50 off on SC. Also, I hear The Shoe Mart has a sale each year in January, but the discount on Alden's is limited. Good luck.
SNB


----------



## mxgreen

Mazderati said:


> From what I understand, Alden sales are rare but do occur on occasion; sometimes at a significant discount.


How did you come to this understanding?

Aldenshop.com has a specials page and LeatherSoul one or two times a year discounts the larger sizes (11.5 - 12) of some of their special orders but other than that I think you will be waiting a long time - maybe a couple of presidential cycles - for one of the occasional sales that you cite.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*One Good Idea: The Shoemart of Connecticut*

It's only 10% but here goes. This is not strictly speaking "online" but neither to do you have to GO anywhere.
UNTIL JANUARY 19, 2011 -- Shoemart offers 10% off all Alden, if you PHONE their store and order it.
They have a good website, I think it's www.theshoemart (not just "shoemart") so you can view their stock etc. etc. But for Alden discount you have to phone in the order.
On the positive side. They have an excellent inventory, and I think they may even order for you @ 10% off. They are a good store with nice and knowledgeable people. And, I feel, their prices are no more than regular for Alden. That is, they are at the lower or middle part of the range of prices. Whereas, some stores mark Alden UP.
All the prices are on the website. For shell cordovan they are just below or just above $600 [before the discount], depending on the model. I have my eye on #9074, a model number exclusive to this store, see below.
Their shipping charges are low, AND they are only in Connecticut, so you can ship to New YOrk, Calif,
etc etc with 0% sales tax.
They have a "Bootmaker " label exclusive to the Shoemart (www.theshoemart.com) which is NOT some junk or something -- I think it is really just extra colors such as cigar color Shell Cordovan, but I'm not sure. Nothing to be afraid of.
Finally , they have a few sale Alden shoes ...I would consider black suede shoes and boots. The others are 10% off their fair regular prices. 
A good reliable store, I've been to their physical store, it's a real, legitimate business since 1956, they have thank you notes and order slips from the first President G. Bush too.


----------



## Chedman13

CharlieChannel said:


> It's only 10% but here goes. This is not strictly speaking "online" but neither to do you have to GO anywhere.
> UNTIL JANUARY 19, 2011 -- Shoemart offers 10% off all Alden, if you PHONE their store and order it.
> They have a good website, I think it's www.theshoemart (not just "shoemart") so you can view their stock etc. etc. But for Alden discount you have to phone in the order.
> On the positive side. They have an excellent inventory, and I think they may even order for you @ 10% off. They are a good store with nice and knowledgeable people. And, I feel, their prices are no more than regular for Alden. That is, they are at the lower or middle part of the range of prices. Whereas, some stores mark Alden UP.
> All the prices are on the website. For shell cordovan they are just below or just above $600 [before the discount], depending on the model. I have my eye on #9074, a model number exclusive to this store, see below.
> Their shipping charges are low, AND they are only in Connecticut, so you can ship to New YOrk, Calif,
> etc etc with 0% sales tax.
> They have a "Bootmaker " label exclusive to the Shoemart (www.theshoemart.com) which is NOT some junk or something -- I think it is really just extra colors such as cigar color Shell Cordovan, but I'm not sure. Nothing to be afraid of.
> Finally , they have a few sale Alden shoes ...I would consider black suede shoes and boots. The others are 10% off their fair regular prices.
> A good reliable store, I've been to their physical store, it's a real, legitimate business since 1956, they have thank you notes and order slips from the first President G. Bush too.


I buy all my Alden's through TheShoeMart. They are excellent and know what they are talking about.


----------



## Ethologist

CharlieChannel said:


> It's only 10% but here goes. This is not strictly speaking "online" but neither to do you have to GO anywhere.
> UNTIL JANUARY 19, 2011 -- Shoemart offers 10% off all Alden, if you PHONE their store and order it.
> They have a good website, I think it's www.theshoemart (not just "shoemart") so you can view their stock etc. etc. But for Alden discount you have to phone in the order.
> On the positive side. They have an excellent inventory, and I think they may even order for you @ 10% off. They are a good store with nice and knowledgeable people. And, I feel, their prices are no more than regular for Alden. That is, they are at the lower or middle part of the range of prices. Whereas, some stores mark Alden UP.
> All the prices are on the website. For shell cordovan they are just below or just above $600 [before the discount], depending on the model. I have my eye on #9074, a model number exclusive to this store, see below.
> Their shipping charges are low, AND they are only in Connecticut, so you can ship to New YOrk, Calif,
> etc etc with 0% sales tax.
> They have a "Bootmaker " label exclusive to the Shoemart (www.theshoemart.com) which is NOT some junk or something -- I think it is really just extra colors such as cigar color Shell Cordovan, but I'm not sure. Nothing to be afraid of.
> Finally , they have a few sale Alden shoes ...I would consider black suede shoes and boots. The others are 10% off their fair regular prices.
> A good reliable store, I've been to their physical store, it's a real, legitimate business since 1956, they have thank you notes and order slips from the first President G. Bush too.


I do not want to hijack the thread, but I was curious on what do you think about the versatility of suede boots (especially chukka). I Have been looking for a pair of Alden Chukka in black. Finally, in response to OP, I used the faculty discount (15%) in ordering Alden's from J Crew (Red phone in-store) and it worked.


----------

